
Ask HN: What are concrete use cases for concurrency - _Codemonkeyism
What sequential use cases, e.g. mapping a list, would you transform to concurrent code? Concurrency tutorials often seem theoretical concentrating on techniques not use cases. I think it would help people with more concrete use cases where concurrency is faster or better or more secure than a sequential version.<p>What would be your concrete examples?
======
ktpsns
Concurrency for algorithms shall exploit the many core architecture of current
CPUs or even explore many machines (nodes) available. Concurrency can be
interpreted as a way of optimization, and one shall start with optimization
only at the bottle necks (zen wisedom). That's why parallelism is often
applied at compute intense parts of the code (there is even a science about
that: High performance computing). Map-Reduce is one of the classic and most
widespread approaches.

------
verdverm
Annotating data with multiple services, you can send the same doc out to (i.e.
ML entity recognition) several services at the same time. Merge results when
they get back

